# Schmidt RACE2000's by AH Car Design???



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2011)

Came across a thread on here when trying to research my wheels I'm selling so here they are by AH Car Design in 5x112 18x9.5J
I'm looking any info about them. Anyone have a set? I can only find reference to about 5 sets here and all in 5x100 so is there another 5x112 set anywhere?



And on the car


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2011)

Have found 1 other set of 5x112 in Denmark. Any in the US?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2011)

Obviously not then


----------



## aye four (Jan 31, 2005)

are you looking to sell?


----------



## Rzarektah (Dec 28, 2011)

Look like OZ Mito III reps to me...not familiar with AH Car Design though


----------



## DE_02_GTI (Jun 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Came across a thread on here when trying to research my wheels I'm selling so here they are by AH Car Design in 5x112 18x9.5J
> I'm looking any info about them. Anyone have a set? I can only find reference to about 5 sets here and all in 5x100 so is there another 5x112 set anywhere?


Good morning,
Here is a little information I dug up a few yrs ago when I bought my 2 sets Schmidt Race 2000. 

Race2000 1-tlg (9Jx18H2 und 10,5Jx18H2) 
Ein Radkonzept von bester Tuning Art! Die für ein einteiliges Rad ungewöhnlichen Breiten 9J und 10,5J bieten das Mehr an Optik. Die Radkaesten werden deutlich besser ausgefuellt als mit vergleichbaren Felgen! Hilfreich ist hier das System der Einpresstiefenadapter. Fuer Race2000 sind Spurweitenadapter von 5mm, 10mm, 15mm, 20mm und 25mm Breite erhaeltlich. Hiermit lassen sich die Basisraeder exact an die jeweiligen Karosseriegegebenheiten anpassen. Bilder von umgerüsteten Fahrzeugen gibt es unter: AH Car Design

when translated to English:

Race2000 1 pcs (9Jx18H2 and 10,5Jx18H2)
A wheel concept of best tuning style! The unusual for a one-piece wheel widths 9J and 10,5J provide that extra degree optics. The wheel arches are much better filled than comparable wheels! Helpful here is the system of Einpresstiefenadapter. For Race2000 are gauge adapter of 5mm, 10mm, 15mm, 20mm and 25mm width obtained. This can be the basis Raeder exact circumstances of the respective body adjust. Are pictures of converted vehicles under it: AH Car Design

This was directly from the Schmidt website. They were designed by AH for Schmidt.
http://www.german-wheels.com/Race2000-1-tlg-18/

Here is a pic of my lil pig.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2011)

aye four said:


> are you looking to sell?


Yes have them for sale on other forums


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2011)

DE_02_GTI said:


> Good morning,
> Here is a little information I dug up a few yrs ago when I bought my 2 sets Schmidt Race 2000.
> 
> Race2000 1-tlg (9Jx18H2 und 10,5Jx18H2)
> ...


Nice fully polished. Another set of 5 x 100. Explains the multi offset with spacers. Mine came with AH Car Design adapters to suit but aren't staggered.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

These were also available in other PCDs. I've seen them in 5x120 (in fact, a friend has a set sitting around) as well as 5x100 and 5x112.


----------

